# Solved: Linksys Router Emulators



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi there folks! I don't know if anyone has come across this site. But I find it useful when troubleshooting with someone who is having router problems.

http://www.chetnet.co.uk/ems/linksys.htm


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you come across any for D-Link?


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are some for D-Link http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1457


----------

